# How to address schutzhund enthusiasts?



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I am writing up a Welcome Packet to give to new members of our club. Most people we get are brand new to the sport and in order to avoid answering the same questions over and over (where do I get the harness, what is the word for the bite command, etc) I am trying to answer the most commonly asked questions in a format that we can hand out to new folks and they can take home and read and use when they have time. 
Anyway, here's a silly question. On my welcome letter I am wondering how to address the reader, my current draft just says "Welcome, Prospective New Member" as the salutation but that seems kind of generic. What about "Dear Schutzhunder". I have heard people refer to other enthusiasts as "Schutzhunders" but wasn't sure if that was ok or what. 
I'm also looking for a nice closing thing, right now it just says "Regards" but maybe something like "Happy Training" or something a little more specific to dog people would be good.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

Currently I am up to 6 pages and could easily keep going, but I don't want to overwhelm people right off the bat .

Annette


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Salutation:
Dear Pole,
(as in "Be a pole!!!!!")

Closing:
Yours in the sport,


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Mary, LOL, that is hysterical. We are forever yelling from the peanut gallery "be a pole". Even though I just spent 5+ minutes explaining the hows and whys of being a pole.

Annette


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Constant refrains for newbies....

Be a POLE!
...or...
Run your dog. NO, run FASTER!

Thank goodness I don't hear those too often anymore.


----------



## Diana.B. (Sep 12, 2011)

As someone who would love to do schutzhund, but knows nothing of the sport yet (and is still searching for the perfect rescue...) "Dear Schutzhunder" sounds like a great opening, and "Yours in the sport" or "Happy Training" both sound nice in closing. I can't wait to find out what "Be a pole" means (though I think I can infer), but as an opening I think it would be confusing to a newbie....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

since the word "schutzhund" is being phased out (although I doubt it will leave our vocabulary!!) - what about Dear Prospective Sportsman/Member/GSD lover

for closing

yours in training/in dogsport/happy training

Good idea....a nice FAQ!!!


Lee


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Dear IPOer!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IPO'r now that sounds impressive!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

gagsd said:


> Constant refrains for newbies....
> 
> Be a POLE!
> ...or...
> ...


OMG, I still hear an butt load of that. Can't run fast enough.... LMBO! Also, I can't be a pole I weigh 100 pounds, Killian pulling, pulls me right off my feet!! I'm not LOVING those two phrases!!!

FUNNY, TRUE, HONEST, but dang, I hear those ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo use to pop me off my feet, too no matter how low I'd post. I use to joke that I was a willow, not a red oak. The prong collar helped me bigtime!
Annette, I'd like to read your packet when you are finished with it.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd love a copy of it too if you don't mind sharing it.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

"Be a pole!"

Yep, i've definitely heard that one a time or two.. :rofl: 

Wasn't so bad starting out with Odin as a 10wk old pup, but when he grew into 85 pounds of "big bad dog" it became a whole new story when it came to trying to keep myself rooted.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Having an "Achievements" section on the club page tells prospective visitors if the club is serious or just having a good time. I would start with the achievements (for each year) section and add something like "What to expect on your first visit" etc. The photos/videos section should contain club members, not other people's pics/videos. Here is a good example
DFW Working Dogs


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and lighthearted look at ourselves. I'll post the first 2 pages as I finish them, the 3rd page is a list of books which most of you probably already have, the 4th page is the list of commands and the 5th page is the contact list so y'all probably won't care about that . My husband is writing the last page "from the TD" which will most likely go into great detail about the various attributes of a good post (or pole, whichever term your club uses).
After 30 years of catching dogs, my husband is really enjoying working with the newbies. He always worried that the sport was going the way of "podium placements" and was kind of leaving the family sport aspect behind. We hope to get more people involved and excited about the club level achievements, the availability of more trials in a feasible distance and the fun of watching your friends and neighbors participate along with you. We have some great young dogs in our club, from many different types of pedigrees and we hope they all get what they want out of the sport.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd be interested in the books that you suggest(I only have Ivans, Barwigs is in transport)...and the letter your husband is writing about being a good post/pole.  Wish the clubs I visited would do something like this! A fantastic idea


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

One of the books we have, but isn't on the list is called "The Art of Schutzhund" by Nancy Thieret. I left it off the list as it it pretty pricey. We keep our copy down in the clubhouse and members are constantly referring to it. When I revise the list I think I will add it.
Amazon.com: The Art of Schutzhund (9780977712168): Nancy Thieret, Lou Anne Kenwick, John W. Thieret, Adrian S. Thieret, Linda J. Shaw: Books


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Der Schutzhund, by Helmut Raiser

and Tracking Dog, by Glen Johnson.

both I consider must-reads.

So Annette,
What did you decide to call us?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Mary, both those books are on the list. You are right on, those are both must haves!
We also have a video and book library in the clubhouse that members can borrow from. They just have to sign the book or video out on the clipboard. Some of the videos are pretty pricey so this is a good way to allow people to see them but not invest a lot of money. Although many members decide to purchase their own copy of certain ones if they decide they will re-read or re-watch them enough.

I haven't decided on the greeting yet, but was reminded that in Germany they frequently refer to each other as Hund Sportsfreunds, which I like. The closing will be "Yours in Sport" or "Yours in Dog Sport".

Annette


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Cool!
Maybe I will be able to come up and visit you guys sometime in the future. Already driving two hours


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, if you are in Columbus, that's about 2 hours from here, too. 
Are you going to the trial at South Metro on Saturday? If I can figure a way I may drive down and watch for a bit. We have 2-3 members who are planning on their BHs this spring so they want to go watch a trial first. 

Annette


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

As a newbie to the sport I would love to have something like that!

Also, I'm a watcher. Taking the time to watch others training is a big help and I've heard and observed 'the poles' at work. 

The Zen of Schutzhund beginners, "BE" the Pole.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm starting a new thread and adding the packet for those who are interested.

Annette


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

How nice. I just joined a Shutzhund club. A package of info would have been great. I have been doing a lot of research on my own.

I would suggest, Welcome New Member of the so and so club and leave it at that.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

bocron said:


> I'm starting a new thread and adding the packet for those who are interested.
> 
> Annette


Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bocron said:


> I'm starting a new thread and adding the packet for those who are interested.
> 
> Annette


Thank you! Here is the new thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/169690-welcome-packet-new-enthusiasts.html


----------

